
Show HN: Movie ratings over time using the Wayback Machine - abrena
https://github.com/abrenaut/mrot
======
r721
FYI: IMDb ratings database is public, you just need to download
ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.imdb.com/pub/ratings.list.gz file every
week.

You can even apply diffs retroactively (I think) to get older ratings:

ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.imdb.com/pub/diffs/

(via [http://www.imdb.com/interfaces](http://www.imdb.com/interfaces))

